# Vietnamese: đk / được



## Serora

[Moderator's Note: Split from this thread]
ughhh, only teens use đk as được. It's often đc (được) tho.


----------



## Radioh

I am 19 and I have never used or seen "đk" used to mean "được". I would have guessed it's an (lazy) abbreviation for "đăng ký".


----------



## Serora

^well you know đk is kinda a teen code here. But now people are trying to not use teen code anymore.


----------



## v slim shady

becareful when using vietnamese's slang such as "teen code" because the people here can't understand what does it mean?


----------



## Radioh

I'm aware of the confusion and probably frustration it might cause but is it really slang? It's just some sort of a lazy way of shortening words, imo. It has no special meanings.


----------

